# Seabright health?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought this seabright at the fair and didnt know much about her I put her in last night with chickens her size and I went out and her head was a little bloody and she's been sleeping on my lap ever since and hasent gone to the bathroom at all Should I be worried or is she just stressed?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone there?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

2rain said:


> Anyone there?


She is probably stressed because of the pecking order it happens to all chickens and the others will do anything to show who's boss, so maybe you want to try blue kite or bitter apple just don't spray bitter apple on wounds as it will burn


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Blue kote works well. Takes time for them to work out their new order. Some I've had to introduce slowly, others have dove right in and set their own order. Just depends on the temperment of the chicken as an individual. Sometimes introducing a single chicken is hard to do. My australorp, I had to get a buddy for in the end before she was able to make her way in. My last two (different breeds) I ended up taking in 4 days apart and both did fine on their own right away.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How long did you have her before putting her with the rest of the flock? She could have had an underlying illness and you now know it . I would quarantine.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She seems to be fine now but kinda tired thanks everyone though


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I would quarantine.


I agree ... any new bird coming in gets a "timeout"


----------

